

YouTube Blog is super spammy (see comments) - DTrejo
http://www.youtube.com/blog?entry=2J_iwL4szts

======
DTrejo
It is too bad they don't take better care of their comments.

It is also too bad that there is no easy way to let them know.

I never try to give feedback to Google anymore because googlegroups feels like
a bottomless pit. There are so many posts and I doubt my feedback will ever be
seen.

That's one big problem I see with google's user relationship - googlegroups
discourages user-input (mine at least).

